# Could you please help me identify this piece?



## goranns (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi, I'm pretty new around here and the reason I joined this forum is that I'm in a month long desperate search for the name and a composer of this piece. I would be very grateful if you could help me identify it. It's supposed to be a birthday present and I don't have much time left. Thank you in advance. )

P.S. It's in video format so you can also see my friend playing. Maybe that helps. She starts at around 00:25
View attachment VID_20130725_215329.wmv


----------

